# Halfpipe tips please....



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Ive been riding off and on for the past 10 years now and im finally getting some solid time in due to the fact i now work for Beaver Creek. ive just begun to play in the halfpipe here and im comfortable going up heelside and toeside, and back down again. Any tips on what i should try next to progress myself... or any halfpipe tips in general. Ive seen just about every vid out there but post some links if you know of some good ones....
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

^ don't you get free lessons at beaver creek ski & ride school? take a lesson!

alasdair


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

Law321 said:


> Ive been riding off and on for the past 10 years now and im finally getting some solid time in due to the fact i now work for Beaver Creek. ive just begun to play in the halfpipe here and im comfortable going up heelside and toeside, and back down again. Any tips on what i should try next to progress myself... or any halfpipe tips in general. Ive seen just about every vid out there but post some links if you know of some good ones....
> Thanks in advance...


Are you airing out? If yes then just try adding pumping to your routine and once you have that down then try spinning 180's


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I try to hit the wall straight on...instead of at an angle...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not getting out of the pipe yet. Hopefully by the end of the season... And I do get free lessons but its a group lesson and they rarely hit the pipe. I've picked the brains of a few instructors but I'm looking for any info....


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

Law321 said:


> I'm not getting out of the pipe yet. Hopefully by the end of the season... And I do get free lessons but its a group lesson and they rarely hit the pipe. I've picked the brains of a few instructors but I'm looking for any info....


The trick is to stop jumping/popping in the pipe. Simply focus on riding the pipe up and down the walls on edge at an angle(Do not ride straight up the wall this is bad...). When you hit your apex and you feel like you are going to go back down flatten the board and just rotate your shoulders.

The trick here is trying to get you used to carrying enough speed to actually air out. A lot of people go fast enough but jump off the pipe under the copping which kills their speed and any change they have of airing out. Simply force yourself not to pop or jump unless you are at the copping.

Make sure you add pumping of the vert to your runs this will greatly help you with airing out and getting above the copping.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Law321 said:


> I'm not getting out of the pipe yet. Hopefully by the end of the season... And I do get free lessons but its a group lesson and they rarely hit the pipe. I've picked the brains of a few instructors but I'm looking for any info....


i suggest you bribe somebody with beer. i work at a ski resort and i'm only ever one six-pack away from a private lesson with a level 3 examiner or any one of a huge number of other well-qualified guys. hell, half the time they're happy to go ride and give me some instruction just for the fun of it.

at bc you must be surrounded by talented instructors - take advantage of it.

alasdair


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

zenboarder said:


> Do not ride straight up the wall this is bad...


I was always told different and seem to have better luck staying inside the pipe with less angle....but....you do seem to know wtf your talking about so......:dunno:


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

CaptT said:


> I was always told different and seem to have better luck staying inside the pipe with less angle....but....you do seem to know wtf your talking about so......:dunno:


Well it's almost impossible to ride up the walls on edge if you are pointed straight up not to mention a lot harder to keep up your speed. Generally you want to ride up the vert/tranny at an angle of anywhere between 10 to 20 degrees from straight on.

Grabe some popcorn and watch the olympic half pipe competition. Anyones run is fine frankly and you will see everyone going up the walls at an angle. This is easy to see when they air out and they move through the air 10-20 feet down the pipe. This is the action of that angle.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Done....and as far as I can tell by these pic's(some not great quality) they aren't using much of an angle.....btw...can anyone tell me why my Scotty Lago pic's will not show anymore on FB....tell me that they cannot block my shit because he is an Olympian....those are mine fuckers


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

CaptT said:


> I try to hit the wall straight on...instead of at an angle...


Learn from Shaun!!! lol
YouTube - Shaun White 1260 run


----------



## SnowDotCom (Mar 18, 2010)

I think Alasdairm is right, if not free I bet you get a discount. Give Chuck Hewitt a ring, he's a great guy. There was a little write up about him on Buzz a bit ago: buzz.snow.com


----------



## Nomar B R S (Feb 10, 2010)

CaptT said:


> Done....and as far as I can tell by these pic's(some not great quality) they aren't using much of an angle.....btw...can anyone tell me why my Scotty Lago pic's will not show anymore on FB....tell me that they cannot block my shit because he is an Olympian....those are mine fuckers


I think they aren't really going at an angle because it looks like they are at the end of their run, and they want to get that last hit in without overdoing it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info, keep it coming...

I think im going to head over to vail on my next day off and hit their beginner pipe. i think its 8ft compared to our 14ft here at BC. i feel more comfortable falling from 8-10 ft than 14-16 ft. considering i have only done about 15-20 runs thru our pipe, this might be a better idea for me. 

And a Beer Bribe might be in order.....


----------

